
Ask HN: Any Gamers Here? - mandeepj
We&#x27;d like to show you our location based AR game - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;apps.apple.com&#x2F;app&#x2F;id1290676739<p>Preview - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=qRHG4vdPsqg<p>Could you please give it a try and let me know how you like it? Much Thanks
======
mtmail
Since it's essentially asking for others to try something you've build, can
you use [https://news.ycombinator.com/show](https://news.ycombinator.com/show)
?

~~~
mandeepj
Sure. Thanks

